
What makes truly great leaders, the compression of seed and the future of YC - g10r
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/twenty-minute-vc-venture-capital/id958230465
======
g10r
\- conviction around ideas that are right, but not consensus. Rebel thinking.

\- update your mental model with data.

\- conversations around what's working, not working.

\- one thing about a founder to decide to invest: shadow a founder for a day.
Real life better demonstrates true nature of people vs
meetings/stories/emails/interviews.

\- always think about what can go wrong with your product, strategy,
competitive landscape. Extreme alertness.

\- if you have a good product, you can fix sales, customer success, marketing,
etc. If you have a bad product, even doing everything else write doesn't help.

\- Concerned about excess capital in seed markets. Bad companies shouldn't be
raising money. Bad for the ecosystem as a whole.

